
Open letter to federal scum – Pastebin.com - Cbasedlifeform
http://pastebin.com/Zt7fBtRp
======
macmac
Troubling story and anyone going through such an ordeal would probably loose
any faith they might have had in the system. That said he lost my sympathy at:

"I am building a series of memorial groves for the greatest patriots of our
generation: Timothy McVeigh, Andrew Stack, and Marvin Heemeyer."

